

The Myth of the Genius Programmer (2009) [video] - b3n
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SARbwvhupQ

======
psgbg
And a somewhat related video

Nickel City Ruby 2014- Learning From Failure
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTqO_ylhkOI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTqO_ylhkOI)

